# pivotal study = θεμελιώδης μελέτη



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2011)

Κάποιες φορές έτσι ονομάζουν μελέτες "πρώτες στο είδος τους", π.χ. την πρώτη μελέτη που εξετάζει μια νέα κατηγορία φαρμάκων. Άλλες φορές πάλι το χρησιμοποιούν για τις κυριότερες μελέτες στο πρόγραμμα ανάπτυξης ενός φαρμάκου (βλ. εδώ. Πώς τις λέμε αυτές στα Ελληνικά; Έχω βρει κάπου "βασική μελέτη", αλλά πιστεύω ότι το "θεμελιώδης μελέτη" ταιριάζει καλύτερα, ιδίως στην πρώτη έννοια. Το έχει συναντήσει κανείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 11, 2011)

Καίρια μελέτη;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jun 11, 2011)

Στα γαλλικά το βλέπω, εκτός από étude pivot, και étude cardinal. Στο νέτι τα πιο έγκυρα αποτελέσματα νομίζω ότι λένε "βασική μελέτη". Αλλά ας πουν καλύτερα οι πιο ειδικοί.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 11, 2011)

Το influential study πώς θα το αποδίδατε, που πάνω-κάτω το ίδιο σημαίνει; Κάπου θυμάμαι ένα ενδιαφέρον νήμα για την απόδοση του influential.
Νομίζω ότι ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα θα μπορούσε να μπει το "βασική μελέτη", ίσως και το "καίρια μελέτη", αν και δεν πολυλέγεται. Καλύτερα ηχεί το "πρωτοποριακή μελέτη", αν δεν σε πειράζει να ξεφύγεις λίγο νοηματικά, ή και το πιο απλό "σημαντική μελέτη", που όμως το υποβιβάζει λίγο. Αν θες πάνω απ' όλα ακρίβεια, μάλλον θα πρέπει να συμβιβαστείς με κάποια περιφραστική λύση.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Για το _influential_ είχαμε γράψει σε σχέση με το _επιδραστικός_.
Μια περιφραστική λύση: _μια κομβικής σημασίας μελέτη_.
Δεν μου αρέσει η μονολεκτική που κυκλοφορεί: _κρίσιμη μελέτη_. (Δεν μου αρέσει η απόδοση _κρίσιμος_ σε πολλές περιπτώσεις όπου συνηθίζεται.)

Πολύ φλυάρησα για πρώτες γουλιές του καφέ.


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2011)

Καλημέρα. 
Σχετικό νήμα: seminal (event). Για το influential εδώ.


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 11, 2011)

panadeli said:


> Νομίζω ότι ανάλογα με τα συμφραζόμενα θα μπορούσε να μπει το "βασική μελέτη", ίσως και το "καίρια μελέτη", αν και δεν πολυλέγεται. Καλύτερα ηχεί το "πρωτοποριακή μελέτη", αν δεν σε πειράζει να ξεφύγεις λίγο νοηματικά, ή και το πιο απλό "σημαντική μελέτη", που όμως το υποβιβάζει λίγο.


 
Το "πρωτοποριακή μελέτη" όντως ταιριάζει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις, αλλά όχι στο κείμενο που έχω τώρα. Το "κρίσιμη" μου αρέσει αλλά φοβάμαι τη σύγχυση με το "critical study". Πιο κατανοητό θα είναι μάλλον το "βασική μελέτη", οπότε το κρατάω. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 25, 2011)

Επειδή μόλις συνάντησα αυτό το pivotal study ως πιλοτική μελέτη, θεωρείτε ότι στέκει; Ή να προτιμήσω το "βασική";


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2011)

Αντί να απαντήσω, προτάσσω τα λεξικά:

*pivotal* (OED): 
1.a Of, pertaining to, of the nature of, or constituting a pivot; being that on which anything turns or depends; central, cardinal, vital.
1.b *pivotal man*, a man considered to have an important part to play in the re-establishment of industry and commerce after the war of 1914–18, and hence eligible for early demobilization; also ellipt. as n. 
2. Math. Being or involving a pivot (sense 3 e); pivotal condensation, the evaluation of a determinant by the use of pivoting on determinants of successively lower orders.
3. Linguistics. Of, pertaining to, or based upon pivot grammar or pivot words 

*pivot*: 3. transf. and fig. 3.a That on which anything turns; a cardinal or central point. 

*πιλοτικός* 

(ΛΚΝ): *πιλοτικός* -ή -ό [pilotikós] E1 : που εφαρμόζεται δοκιμαστικά σε περιορισμένη κλίμακα με σκοπό να διαπιστωθεί η πληρότητά του, η δυνατότητα βελτίωσης και συμπλήρωσής του: Πιλοτική εφαρμογή ενός προγράμματος / μιας νέας μεθόδου. Eκατοντάδες νέοι δήλωσαν συμμετοχή στα νέα πιλοτικά προγράμματα του δήμου που στοχεύουν στη μείωση της ανεργίας. πιλοτικά EΠIPP: Oι νέες μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας θα εφαρμοστούν ~ σε είκοσι σχολεία της πρωτεύουσας και της επαρχίας. [λόγ. πιλότ(ος) -ικός μτφρδ. αγγλ. pilot project]​
(ΛΝΕΓ): *πιλοτικός*, -ή, -ό 1. αυτός που σχετίζεται με τον πιλότο ή τον πλοηγό
2. (για σχέδια, προγράμματα κ.λπ.) αυτός που εφαρμόζεται ή γίνεται δοκιμαστικά, προκειμένου από την πειραματική εφαρμογή ή εκτέλεση του να συναχθούν τα συμπεράσματα για τις πιθανές τροποποιήσεις, βελτιώσεις αντίστοιχων σχεδίων, προγραμμάτων που θα υλοποιηθούν περαιτέρω στα πρότυπα αυτού: ~ πρόγραμμα διδασκαλίας των νέων βιβλίων σε επιλεγμένα σχολεία || ~ επεισόδιο (τηλεοπτικής σειράς). — πιλοτικ-ά | -ώς επίρρ. [ΕΤΥΜ Μεταφορά τού αγγλ. pilot (σε φρ. όπως pilot programme | project)].​
Εγώ δεν βλέπω να σχετίζονται, παρά μόνο με έναν συλλογισμό που θα έλεγε ότι αν ένα σχέδιο π.χ. είναι πιλοτικό, εξαρτάται από τα αποτελέσματα της εφαρμογής του εάν θα προχωρήσει ή όχι η αρχική ιδέα. Αλλά δεν είναι πολύ τραβηγμένος;


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2011)

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, οι πιλοτικές μελέτες είναι μελέτες μικρής κλίμακας που γίνονται για να δουν αν είναι σκόπιμη η εκτέλεση μεγαλύτερων μελετών _με το ίδιο αντικείμενο_ (αυτό που λέει ο daeman δηλαδή). Οι pivotal studies αντιθέτως είναι συνήθως μεγάλες (-ούτσικες) μελέτες που συνήθως δίνουν τελικό συμπέρασμα (δεν χρειάζονται δηλαδή συνέχεια). Εξάλλου το _pilot study_ υπάρχει ως χωριστός όρος στα Αγγλικά, οπότε εγώ δεν θα χρησιμοποιούσα το "πιλοτική".


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2011)

Η πιθανότητα λάθους είναι κάπου στο 125% εδώ. Δηλαδή να είδε κάποιος _pivotal_ και να διάβασε _pilot_. Ρώτησα και τα τζιτζίκια έξω και συμφώνησαν...


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η πιθανότητα λάθους είναι κάπου στο 125% εδώ. Δηλαδή να είδε κάποιος _pivotal_ και να διάβασε _pilot_. Ρώτησα και τα τζιτζίκια έξω και συμφώνησαν...



:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Η πιθανότητα λάθους είναι κάπου στο 125% εδώ. Δηλαδή να είδε κάποιος _pivotal_ και να διάβασε _pilot_. Ρώτησα και τα τζιτζίκια έξω και συμφώνησαν...



Χμ...ναι ίσως έχει συμβεί αυτό, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω..


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 18, 2013)

Έχουμε νεότερες πληροφορίες για το _pivotal_: σύμφωνα με αυτό το γλωσσάρι, pivotal study είναι Typically a Phase 3 study which presents the data required by a regulatory agency to decide whether or not to approve a drug. Αυτοί δηλαδή θεωρούν ότι το _pivotal_ έχει πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένη έννοια από αυτό που νόμιζα εγώ, και το ταυτίζουν με το _registration/confirmation study_ (*μελέτη έγκρισης*;).


----------



## Themis (Nov 19, 2013)

Για να πεις το pivotal study "μελέτη έγκρισης", θα πρέπει να έχεις συμφραζόμενα όπου πράγματι το pivotal study είναι "μελέτη έγκρισης". Λογικά, πρόκειται για "κομβική" ή έστω "κεντρική" μελέτη. Ο ορισμός σου (study which presents the data required by a regulatory agency to decide whether or not to approve a drug) φαίνεται πάντως να παραπέμπει σε μελέτη "συνθετική" ή "ανακεφαλαιωτική" ή "ολοκληρωμένης τεκμηρίωσης".


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 19, 2013)

Αναφέρεσαι στο «presents»; Κτγμ δεν είναι κυριολεκτικό, θα μπορούσε να εννοεί «collects» ή «obtains». Το _registration study_ όμως δεν θα είχαμε πρόβλημα να το πούμε *μελέτη έγκρισης*, σωστά; Το πώς θα χειριστούμε το _pivotal_ παραμένει πρόβλημα γιατί σπανίως δίνονται αρκετά συμφραζόμενα...


----------



## bpbp (Apr 13, 2019)

*Pilot vs Pivotal*

Σύμφωνα με αυτό το γλωσσάρι:

Pilot Study
A pilot trial is used to obtain information, and work out the logistics and management, deemed necessary for further clinical trials. Although pilot trials are often unblind and use open-label medicines, they may also be single or double blind and may include tight control on all appropriate variables. The term “pilot” refers to the purpose of the trial (2).

Pivotal Study
Usually a phase III study which presents the data that the FDA uses to decide whether or not to approve a drug. A pivotal study will generally be well-controlled, randomized, of adequate size, and whenever possible, double-blind.

Σε παρουσίαση του τμήματος Φαρμακευτικής:

ΦΑΣΗ ΙΙβ
Στη φάση αυτή ισχυροποιούνται οι μελέτες αξιολόγησης της αποτελεσματικότητας και της ασφάλειας του φαρμάκου, και αποτελούν σημαντικά στοιχεία απόδειξης της αποτελεσματικότητας του φαρμάκου και για αυτό χαρακτηρίζονται σαν θεμελιώδεις (pivotal).

Ενώ εδώ:

Phase IIB 
Definite dose range finding study in patients with efficacy as primary endpoint. Exceptionally, Phase II studies can be used as pivotal trials, if the drug is intended to treat life-threatening or severely-debilitating illnesses as in oncology indications

Phase IIIA 
A Pivotal* study that is a trial designed & executed to get statistically significant evidence of efficacy and safety as required by HAs for NDA / sNDA approval. It also includes studies with the aim to include claims into the label as well as Postmarketing commitments.


----------



## nickel (Apr 13, 2019)

Ωραία είναι η *θεμελιώδης μελέτη* (ήδη στο #1), να τη βάλω και στον τίτλο, να μην παραπονιέται. Ευχ!


----------

